# Spotify Liked Song Repeats. Spotify Liked Song Repeats.



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I tried having Spotify play my "Liked Songs" playlist via the Tesla widget, and for the last two firmware versions (36.x and 40.x) it will play the one song I selected, and then repeat it indefinitely, no matter what setting I have the circular or crossover arrow icons set to. There doesn't seem to be a way to stop that from happening unless I hit the Next button while the first song I picked is playing, and continuing to do that with the next and next. If I miss the end of the song, it goes back into single-song-repeat again until I manually select another song.

This does not happen with the Spotify app on my phone via Bluetooth, so it's not a bug with the service (I usually switch to the phone app when I get frustrated with the Tesla widget).

When Spotify was introduced with v10, it didn't do this, it was a bug introduced by a later update.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

Agreed it is buggy. 

At least with the newest update, voice control to play a specific song now defaults to Spotify playing that song instead of the search output. Whehew.


----------

